

Idea: Government (Obama Admin.) "Social" Website? - irishb

Tell me why this is or is not a good idea:<p>I keep seeing across sites like HN, Reddit, Digg, that they want to see something of a "social" news site for the upcoming Obama administration. Perhaps RSS feeds of current and upcoming bills in Congress, a list of Administration/Cabinet Officials... perhaps editors writing analysis on upcoming bills and how they think they'll play out in the political atmosphere.<p>Would a site like what I just described not attract several thousand visitors that want to keep a tab on the Obama Administration? I keep hearing talk about "We put him there, let's make sure he does his job!"... Well, this is how we do that.<p>Yes/No?
======
pedalpete
I agree with the idea, but in order to really get traction, I think it is
something the administration needs to put in place. I wouldn't be surprised if
they do, as they had an 'ideas for obama' section of the original Obama
website.

The place isn't necessarily just to keep tabs on what the administration is
doing, but to create dialog between the admin and the public. Voting things up
lets the administration know what is more important to the people, and there
feelings on it etc. where less important things would fall the bottom.

This way the 'energy czar' can go to the energy page and look up the top most
active entries and not be any more inundated with info than they aleady are. I
look at it as a 'help the administration help you' type of thing.

Question though... I'm canadian, would I/should I be able to use the site?

------
irishb
By the by, this is absolutely a two-second thought, so I haven't thought
through anything else other than "Why don't we?"

